# Does anyone have a photo of a merle chihuahua



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm writing an article about the Merle gene in Chihuahua's. And I'm looking for a picture of a complete merle chihuahua. No tan. I can only find Chihuahuas that are merle and tan. So what I'm actually looking for is a chihuahua that is recessive black or dominant black with the merle gene. So it will be totally merle. If anyone has a good picture that I can use, I would be so thankful. It will be an informative article.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I was looking on puppyfind.com for you, I dont know exactly what a merle without tan looks like but possibly one of these is what your talking about:
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo...ge%253D1&sid=50f9cbc51fe1b2900fe852ffb0ce639e

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...it%253D1%2526str%253Dchihuahua%2526page%253D1

If not you may be able to find one on that site


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you, but that's not what I'm looking for. The second one looks brindle to me though, but I can only see the small size pics. I'm looking for a dog that would be completely black without the merle pattern.

This one is almost what I'm looking for. But he also has tan (look at his legs, it's very light but it sure is tan). This dog would be a black and tan if it didn't had the merle pattern. Also it would have a black mask, that's why he has merle on his snout. I think he also carries the gene for recessive black (a) because he has merle on his legs. So this dog would be at/a (or at/at) with black mask (Em).  










I have enouh photo's of black & tan merle's. I want a 'black' merle, with no white in his or her coat. Maybe a little on the chest, but nothing else. Cause the white can hide the tan markings too.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont think iv ever seen a merle like that?? Can yuo post a pic if you find one else where id like to see...!x


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the only pic i could find, hope it helps


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow interesting colors :O


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

I found this site w/ several pics of merle. Just scroll down.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.yeshuachihuahuas.com/files/my_merle_side.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.yeshuachihuahuas.com/Merles.html&usg=__RPifF6ddr_Ioaobpu85bmV_q_zI=&h=446&w=449&sz=32&hl=en&start=74&sig2=RXho5pq_ncQXMg4YjcGybw&tbnid=tdp4oTOv29MkBM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=127&ei=qk4fScbvDoqq8ATl-PgR&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dblue%2Bmerle%2Bchihuahua%26start%3D60%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I just found out I also need some photo's of other merles. But I need GOOD photo's.  I also need a longcoat blue & tan merle. Lol, it sounds weird I know. But I need a longcoat merle with blue patches in stead of black.  I prefer photo's of them like the photo of the merle I posted before.

@pinkglitterbunny: If I find a complete black merle (without tan) I'll post it here.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a merle chihuahua X...

but, I don't think he'd count.

You're probably looking for purebred chihuahuas, right?


----------



## scosha37 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are they not trying to ban Merles in chi's
i remember going on to a site and it had a ban Merles!... i will try find it !!
let you see.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

NOoo!!! why would they ban them!?? thats rediculous.. I love merles, id like one x


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought you were anti merle anyway? so I'm curious as to what this article is about :coolwink:

Yes merle's have been banned in the UK, Australia and I believe certain parts of Europe (correct me if I'm wrong) it's due to the whole debate over a) if the colour was introduced or not and b) the health problems with breeding them.

Either way I shall sit on the fence with this one I don't know enough about the genetics reports to have an opinion as to if we should or shouldn't just that they should be bred responsibly and possibly be registered separately.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

No wonder iv never seen one over here! does that mean i wont ever ever never be allowed one?? Surely if it was spayed/neutered..my dreams have been smashed  boo

Its such a shame because they are so beautiful,..what health problems do they have?? sorry for the questions, im interested! x


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sarah* said:


> *I thought you were anti merle anyway? so I'm curious as to what this article is about :coolwink:*
> 
> Yes merle's have been banned in the UK, Australia and I believe certain parts of Europe (correct me if I'm wrong) it's due to the whole debate over a) if the colour was introduced or not and b) the health problems with breeding them.
> 
> Either way I shall sit on the fence with this one I don't know enough about the genetics reports to have an opinion as to if we should or shouldn't just that they should be bred responsibly and possibly be registered separately.


Yes I am anti merle.  The dutch chihuahua club wanted to change our breed standard. They (or 'we' ) want the same standard as you have: Colour
Any colour or mixture of colours but never merle (dapple).

Unfortunately the Raad van Beheer (thats almost the same as the Kennel Club) doesn't want to change the breed standard. However from january 2009 it isn't allowed to breed merle x merle.

The strange thing is everybody is affraid for cryptic or hidden merles. And they don't know how it is inherited. So I'm writing an article about the Merle gene, what it lookes like on different colours (solid black/blue/liver or isabel, black/blue/liver or isabel & tan, sables and dogs with white spotting, recessive red and so on..) and how it is inherited.

I don't know WHY all breeders are affraid, cause in all the years they've bred chihuahua's they never bred a merle. So why would the merle pattern come through now?? It will be an informative article, so I won't say merle is good or bad. I think I can say every breeder that is a member of the dutch chihuahua club is against merle.  If I'm done I'll send the article to the club so they can put it in our club magazine.

Is that an answer to your question?


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> I have a merle chihuahua X...
> 
> but, I don't think he'd count.
> 
> You're probably looking for purebred chihuahuas, right?


If you have a good photo than I would be happy to use it. It is easier for me to use purebred chihuahua's because I can put the name of the dog or the kennel in my source list. But if I could use your photo I will put the name of your dog and your name in the list if you want too.

I can't use just any photo from the internet, I don't know how it works with copyright and stuff like that, and I don't want any trouble, lol.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> No wonder iv never seen one over here! does that mean i wont ever ever never be allowed one?? Surely if it was spayed/neutered..my dreams have been smashed  boo
> 
> Its such a shame because they are so beautiful,..what health problems do they have?? sorry for the questions, im interested! x


Merle Chihuahua's can be death or blind, or both. Also their are other problems with the eyes. Not all merles will have health problems. Not even all double merles (MM) will have health problems. But they have more risk than dogs with a 'normal' colour.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aw poor things. Surely thats down to the breeders breeding dogs with health issues?? oh or maybe it passed down through generations, hence the banning.. 
thanks for answering i understand a bit nowm its a shame though as I think they look lovely.  xx


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll see if I can find a good picture of him, then.

If I can or if I get one before you write the article, I'll post it here.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Keeffer said:


> Yes I am anti merle.  The dutch chihuahua club wanted to change our breed standard. They (or 'we' ) want the same standard as you have: Colour
> Any colour or mixture of colours but never merle (dapple).
> 
> Unfortunately the Raad van Beheer (thats almost the same as the Kennel Club) doesn't want to change the breed standard. However from january 2009 it isn't allowed to breed merle x merle.
> ...


I'm hoping the Swedish Kennel Club puts a ban on Merle here too. There's maybe 2-3 breeders that still breed on Merle but most wont go near it. I would be very interested in reading your article later if it's in english.


----------



## scosha37 (Apr 20, 2008)

Heres a site that tell you on health on merles........

http://www.picassochis.com/merles.htm


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have a blue merle purebred chihuahua, but he has tan legs and some tan on his face.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

MissB said:


> I'm hoping the Swedish Kennel Club puts a ban on Merle here too. There's maybe 2-3 breeders that still breed on Merle but most wont go near it. I would be very interested in reading your article later if it's in english.


It is in Dutch.  I might translate it in english though, if it isn't too hard.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Munchkin CSC said:


> I have a blue merle purebred chihuahua, but he has tan legs and some tan on his face.


He is a shortcoat, right? I only have 2 longcoats at the moment. The one at page 1 and this one.










I need a photo like that, so if you have one..  I looked at your website but couldn't find him.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

What about this merle pup? Black, Grey and some white?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww so cute! hey thatnks for the link of health on merles its interesting to read up on..x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Here is My lil Merle boy, he is a SC black merle spotted on blue with tan.

His Call name is Zero but his KC name is "Munchkins Fifth Element"


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Ciarra.


----------

